# Coffee drinkers - what's your brewing method?



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to be a terrible coffee snob and would think nothing of buying $15/pound beans and have tried many different brewing methods. Over time I've ratcheted down my tastes to find the simplest way to brew a great cup of coffee. I was never a fan of Starbucks and always preferred to make coffee at home.

I don't drink a lot of coffee, but that first cup in the morning is just sacred to me. 

For the past couple of years I'm somewhat addicted to the canned (gasp!) Medaglio D'oro espresso coffee. I'm not missing the expensive beans nor all the jarring noise of grinding them in the morning.

Recently I went from brewing it in a Mr. Coffee with a stainless steel decanter to a simple Melitta cone with a paper filter. I have given an electric kettle that will heat water to different levels, including 200 degrees F, which is ideal for this pour over method. At first I used the Melitta decanter, but am now experimenting just doing it over my large mug instead. I don't think I can simplify it further than this.

I confess that I love to look online at the high end brewing machines and methods, but ultimately my retirement budget is not in that ballpark. I am tempted by Chemex though, but it looks like the filters are a bit hard to find and more expensive than Melitta.

How have your coffee tastes and brewing methods changed over time, and how do you do it now?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

I have tea first thing in the morning but I do like a cappuccino or latte later.  We've got a Nespresso machine with the pods because we are far too lazy to use a real machine which makes a huge mess.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 12, 2016)

I use the filter method with good quality coffee for my morning fix.  Quick and easy.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2016)

Not that fussy;  coffee is coffee.   Use a Mr. Coffee maker with Yuban brand coffee.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 12, 2016)

Early on in my coffee drinking days, I went for Folger's freeze dried coffee, but then started brewing on my own. Over the years I went from a medium roast and adding sugar and something called Cremora, to now having mostly medium dark roasts which I brew in a Cuisinart coffee maker. I usually have two large cups in the morning and that's it for the day. I only add milk these days, having given up sugar in my coffee many years ago. I like the stronger brew. When I was working they had a strong French roast available (free) all day, along with an espresso machine. Now that was nice! I would make a cappuccino with a couple of extra shots of espresso, sprinkle on some cinnamon and was good to go until lunch.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> When I was working they had a strong French roast available (free) all day, along with an espresso machine. Now that was nice! I would make a cappuccino with a couple of extra shots of espresso, sprinkle on some cinnamon and was good to go until lunch.



Sounds like your company made an investment in productivity!


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I have tea first thing in the morning but I do like a cappuccino or latte later.  We've got a Nespresso machine with the pods because we are far too lazy to use a real machine which makes a huge mess.



I'm curious about the pod brewers and if you're able to get decent quality and a variety coffee options for a good price. I haven't had pod coffee yet, but the convenience looks great! It sounds like you're well satisfied with your Nespresso, and that's a well-regarded brand for sure.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a Keurig coffee maker and buy the K-cups for it on-line.  They have so many varieties to choose from with more cups per box then when bought at a regular store.  Plus, being a member, I receive 20% off my purchase and free shipping.  I only drink a cup of coffee in the morning and then one towards evening, so using a Keurig works well for me.  I'm into dark roasted coffees right now.  I like Starbuck's french roast.


----------



## Lon (Sep 12, 2016)

I use a Black & Decker one cup drip coffee maker for my one a day morning wake up with a splash of French Vanilla.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I'm curious about the pod brewers and if you're able to get decent quality and a variety coffee options for a good price. I haven't had pod coffee yet, but the convenience looks great! It sounds like you're well satisfied with your Nespresso, and that's a well-regarded brand for sure.



We like it.  There's not a huge difference in taste even though there are dozens of different flavours.  Very convenient and no mess.  I usually make a big frothy cappuccino mid morning, and have a decaf in the evening.  Husband always has a latte with almond milk.

If we drank coffee all day long this method would be far too expensive.  I bought a Mr Coffee style brewer for when my sister visits as she drinks a lot of coffee.  But it sits in storage until she comes.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 12, 2016)

We had a Tassimo for several years before we invested in a Nespresso. I have to say that in my opinion, the Tassimo, although slightly more expensive to run. Does do a better job.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

Gemma said:


> I have a Keurig coffee maker and buy the K-cups for it on-line.  They have so many varieties to choose from with more cups per box then when bought at a regular store.  Plus, being a member, I receive 20% off my purchase and free shipping.  I only drink a cup of coffee in the morning and then one towards evening, so using a Keurig works well for me.  I'm into dark roasted coffees right now.  I like Starbuck's french roast.



Gemma, you're saying you buy the K-cups directly from Keurig?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> We had a Tassimo for several years before we invested in a Nespresso. I have to say that in my opinion, the Tassimo, although slightly more expensive to run. Does do a better job.



Better flavour coffee?


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> We had a Tassimo for several years before we invested in a Nespresso. I have to say that in my opinion, the Tassimo, although slightly more expensive to run. Does do a better job.



Mike, what made the Tassimo more expensive to run? Was it the cost of the pods or the power cost or something else?


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 12, 2016)

Our Nespresso pods are £78 for 250.  Converting to $ would be pointless though as the exchange rate can vary so much.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 12, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Mike, what made the Tassimo more expensive to run? Was it the cost of the pods or the power cost or something else?



It was the cost of the pods

£5-6 for 8 with Tassimo

£2-3 for 10 with Nespresso

Although milk pods are included with Tassimo. With Nespresso you provide and froth your own milk.
Overall though. I do prefer the taste of Tassimo.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 12, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Gemma, you're saying you buy the K-cups directly from Keurig?


Yes.  They have their own website with hundreds of different name brands of coffee, tea, cocoa, etc.  I've earned enough points from ordering through their site that I got 50% of the next brewer I had purchased.  The site is worth checking out, if you use K-cups and want to save money.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 12, 2016)

My son bought me a french press. He said I would love it and I do. Easy to clean and store. Also using the same wire mesh filter that came with the press,going on two years now. I use Melitta classic blend or classic lite if my stomach is acting up and can't forget the International Delight coffee creamer. So many flavors to choose from.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son bought me a french press. He said I would love it and I do. Easy to clean and store. Also using the same wire mesh filter that came with the press,going on two years now. I use Melitta classic blend or classic lite if my stomach is acting up and can't forget the International Delight coffee creamer. So many flavors to choose from.



I've tried a French press in the past and have a nice Bodum, but I don't like dealing with the grounds (and don't have a garbage disposal). How do you deal that part of it?


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

It really sounds like all you using the one-cup Keurig/Tassimo/Nespresso method are having a lot of fun and enjoying the options. I'll have to look into that more and perhaps nudge my son that it might make a good holiday gift.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 12, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I've tried a French press in the past and have a nice Bodum, but I don't like dealing with the grounds (and don't have a garbage disposal). How do you deal that part of it?



I have a Bodum also. My husband won't give up his Mr. Coffee machine. He usually has his first cup of coffee before I get up and a second with me. After he has poured his second cup and when I am done with the press I swish a bit of water in my old grounds and pour it into his old filter in the Mr. Coffee machine. By the time I am done with my coffee it has gone through the old filter and I get rid of the whole mess. I have often wondered just what I will do with the grounds if he decides he doesn't want the Mr. Coffee machine anymore. They are a pain getting out of the press and like you I don't have a garbage disposal. Maybe a fine strainer will do. Guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 12, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have a Bodum also. My husband won't give up his Mr. Coffee machine. He usually has his first cup of coffee before I get up and a second with me. After he has poured his second cup and when I am done with the press I swish a bit of water in my old grounds and pour it into his old filter in the Mr. Coffee machine. By the time I am done with my coffee it has gone through the old filter and I get rid of the whole mess. I have often wondered just what I will do with the grounds if he decides he doesn't want the Mr. Coffee machine anymore. They are a pain getting out of the press and like you I don't have a garbage disposal. Maybe a fine strainer will do. Guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


Use those coffee ground around outdoor plants.  They love them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 12, 2016)

I like the Keurig machine we have, I love Sumatra and Café Bustela. Guess the Italian rubbed off on me over the years. I want a cuppa that makes your eyebrows spin. A coffee machine with a clock radio and a feature that slightly cooled and sweetened the brew...and reached out gently and handed it to you in bed would be a dream.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> ...and reached out gently and handed it to you in bed would be a dream.



You said it, that would be the perfect machine!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2016)

A few years ago the heating element in my Mr. Coffee drip pot died.  

I salvaged the pot and the filter basket from it.  I use them with a paper filter from the dollar store and water supplied by a tea kettle heated on the stove.

This Rube Goldberg setup gives me some extra counter space, is easier to keep clean and really seems to bother people, so I doubt that I will buy a new coffee maker anytime soon!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2016)

Good for you! Aunt Bea.   Why not?  If it works, you don't need anything else.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 12, 2016)

Keurig, thanks to my daughter who owned one prior to us.   It's the single cup thing.   Will say, I'm down to only one cup a day now.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 12, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> This Rube Goldberg setup gives me some extra counter space, is easier to keep clean and really seems to bother people, so I doubt that I will buy a new coffee maker anytime soon!



I love the simplicity of this method and is close to what I'm doing. Even though I regularly cleaned my former (or should I say my ex-machine) Mr. Coffee with vinegar, I always wondered what lurked in those small spaces I couldn't see, and I'm not a germaphobe by any means. There's a kind of fun in making due with what we've got, but I will always be tempted by the fancier machines.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 13, 2016)

I also frequently add a syrup to my coffee, particularly the first morning cup. Amaretto, caramel, hazelnut or similar.


----------

